# First Litter Ever! - Updated



## Naboo (Jul 27, 2011)

Going for Long Hair Agouti or Satin Agouti,
this is my first litter, so i hope i do ok,
9 babies so far, one is very small.
so i need to ask a question, i can find pictures everywhere, but what is the best age to sex them at? i checked a little today and they're about 2 days old now and they all look like males to me, but of course i'm not 100% sure.

Buck - Cheddar








Doe - Chip








Babies - 9 in total


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I find it easiest to take a picture and view it on the computer screen.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look pretty good; nice little rolls of fat around the middle.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

the top parent has a nice color to her too ^ ^


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

update??

what genders did ya get, and what do they look like? lol


----------



## Naboo (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok folks below are what I ended up keeping, I need a little help sexing them though.
what it looks like to me is that I have 4 males and 1 females, which I hope I'm wrong, I did my best on taking pictures let me know if i need to get better ones. I think that #3 is a Doe, but not 100% sure, I need expert opinions! 

Baby1

















Baby2

















Baby3

















Baby4

















Baby5


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I only see nipples on one, but the others have the same gap at the vent. They might all be girls.

BTW, I love the pic of the buck at the start of this thread, so cute!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I LOVE the 5th one, very interesting color
this is what it looks like to me:
baby 1 = boy
babies 2-4= girls
baby 5 = boy

are these the only to survive, or did you cull?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Boy, girl, girl, girl, boy.

Babies 3 and 4 are very interesting colors!!!


----------



## Naboo (Jul 27, 2011)

GibblyGiblets said:


> I LOVE the 5th one, very interesting color
> this is what it looks like to me:
> baby 1 = boy
> babies 2-4= girls
> ...


i culled because i'm strongly looking for solid colors right now, and coat type.
i know that culling is a little controversial, however i just dont have the space for 50 mice right now,

so looks like the consensus is 
baby 1 = boy
babies 2-4= girls
baby 5 = boy

i'm still a little unsure on how that is reached but that's why i have you guys  thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Naboo said:


> GibblyGiblets said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE the 5th one, very interesting color
> ...


oh ok, I was just wondering,

the EASIEST way to sex babies is inbetween 8-12 days old, especially if you don't know what to look for genital wise, females will show nipple dots as the fur grows in on the belly, males don't have nipples, so no dots.

another way is the distance from the anus to the penis/vulva, (that little bump), I've always gone by size though, especially in new-borns because the bump on the male is bigger than the females.


----------



## Naboo (Jul 27, 2011)

looks like one of the grey's turned out to be male as well, their little scrotum's have developed, i think it was baby 2, but not 100% positive. Things are going well though thanks for all the help and advice guys!


----------

